
Ask HN: Current state of the art in security vulnerability research? - cranwhales
Is there any cutting edge research on source code analysis one should be aware of? Particularly with respect to automated methods?<p>Alternately (to complement this), anything fresh in the area of compiled binary analysis?<p>I&#x27;m very interested in knowing of the research groups and developers with interesting and innovative projects in these areas - would appreciate any tips!<p>Thanks for your input.
======
bvdk
Have you already heard about AFL?
[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

